# my very informative W-E visits to Paris / Uri



## JeanLux (May 17, 2009)

I have been in contact with Uri (Paphjoint) since several months conc. the quality of his orchids/pics and possibilities of exchange!
As we agreed on a poss. date for this w-e, we (my wife and I) visited Paris this friday/saturday and met Uri on saturday afternoon on our way back to Luxembourg. Previewn was +/- 1 h, but of course getting into Uri greenhouse with all the beauties pictured here (such as hang., limeanum, Lady Isabel and all the other slipper treasures, and Acinetas, catts, dendro, bulbos of course ...) was calculated lot too short!? Concerning priorities I just want to show a few pics. of Uri environment and afterwards some standard Paris pics  !!

(Uri, correct me if I am wrong, because for me it were too many news in a short time)

Uri showing his upside / down growing Ida dyeriana. leftside part of his wonderful large hang. as shown in his thread, as well as some others of his blooming slippers:




Uri with an excellent plant, one of his liemianums!surrounded by a lot of bulbos, slippers and other genera ( a large Vanilla, very strong Coel. Buffordiense (pandurata x asperta)...):





Uri in his very, very effective lab, flask growing space, photo studio showing paph victoriae-reginae flask:

As you may see, he has a lot of future slippers still growing inside glass : Uri had good contacts with the people managing the orchid collection of Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris and by the way had access to some of these plants also for paph propagation: 





Last, a pic of Uri with his visitor, just beside Uri' s pond:






This was for me an upmost impressive visit of the environment of a long-term (30 years orchid growing) Amateur with great photographic skills and lots/ lots of very large, well grown, good-looking orchid-plants of high quality!!!!!

Acineta densa, some phrags, and a few young paphs found their way to Lux! !






Jean





and here, for the galery some pics of Paris in the rain:

Box shops near Seine-river with Notre-Dame background left:






Seine with Eiffel tower:





Grand-Palais is one of the places that offer great exhibitions:




My view of the rainy Champs Elisées:


----------



## likespaphs (May 17, 2009)

neat
sounds like fun!


----------



## swamprad (May 17, 2009)

Great photos! It's always interesting to see shots of someone's growing area, especially Uri. Thanks for sharing, Jean.


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Greenpaph (May 17, 2009)

Super photos! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a great visit! Thanks for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the tour Jean!!!!! Ty for introducing Uri's growing area, too...


----------



## Berrak (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for the pics Jean - very nice to see you and Uri and his wonderful plants. I have been to Paris once but I am sure my wife and I will go there within a couple of years.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

Thanx for the mini-vacation!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2009)

Nice to meet both you, Jean, and Uri, as well as his growing space, beautiful plant and great environment. Thanks.


----------



## Candace (May 17, 2009)

We were in Paris several years ago and loved it. Wished I had popped in to see Uri's plants! it's great you two met up and visited.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2009)

I second that Candace! It's great to see the two of you having intellectual orchid FUN!


----------



## nikv (May 18, 2009)

Ah, Paris in the Springtime! :clap:


----------

